# 2017 Reptile Expos



## ronhalling (Jan 5, 2017)

Stuart can you please sticky this






Applications are now open for stallholders wishing to participate in our 2017 expo. Please email the address on the flyer if you wish to partake or have any questions regarding the expo


----------



## Rob (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 5, 2017)

any date for Castle Hill?


----------



## danyjv (Jan 5, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Jan 6, 2017)

looks like a busy time for us in Feb-March


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 6, 2017)

I await the QLD reptile expo announcements [emoji6]..

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## reen08 (Feb 9, 2017)

Will there be one in Melbourne?


----------



## reen08 (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes! as I found out today. Victorian Herpetological Society Melbourne Showgrounds Saturday, 4th March 2017 9am - 4pm Adult $10 Child $5 Family ( 2 adults/2 children ) $25


----------



## Varanoidea (Feb 28, 2017)

Are SOFAR doing one in newcastle this year?


----------



## TRIC0 (Mar 5, 2017)

Already been to the one in Melbourne. Got a new baby bluey and some stuff for my older one. Kinda sucks that the new bulb I bought blew out a day later.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Mar 9, 2017)

yeah is there a sofar newcastle on this year?


----------



## Taylah (Mar 17, 2017)

Is there going to be a Brisbane one this year  

Thanks


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 18, 2017)

Taylah said:


> Is there going to be a Brisbane one this year
> 
> Thanks


Nope one is set for next year.. [emoji21]... make sure everyone gets to it support it and hopefully it becomes a annual thing.. 

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## RickB (Jul 19, 2017)

As soon as I know where the Qld Reptile expo is I can make arrangements


----------



## Samthesnake (Jul 21, 2017)

Are there any in Adelaide


----------



## Virides (Aug 19, 2017)

We are underway to getting an event organised, so follow us on Facebook to keep up to date!

www.RepX.com.au
www.facebook.com/RepXAustralia​


----------



## pinefamily (Aug 19, 2017)

No expos in Adelaide this year. Apparently the organizers couldn't agree on things.


----------



## Wokka (Aug 19, 2017)

SOFAR has folded. Both the society and the expo


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 19, 2017)

I just googled RepX.

Can I suggest you also have activity outside of tracebook. Fb info is a black hole on a google search.


----------



## Virides (Aug 19, 2017)

RoryBreaker said:


> I just googled RepX.
> 
> Can I suggest you also have activity outside of tracebook. Fb info is a black hole on a google search.



Thanks for the feedback, we are just using Facebook to get the initial recognition out there. It's not the entirety of the marketing plan we have, we have a few layers to go before we feel we are across it.


----------



## danyjv (Aug 28, 2017)

I know it's early but ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kittycat17 (Aug 29, 2017)

danyjv said:


> I know it's early but ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Be jealous everyone!! This is 2 mins from my house!!! I can walk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danyjv (Aug 29, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Be jealous everyone!! This is 2 mins from my house!!! I can walk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Yep same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 29, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Be jealous everyone!! This is 2 mins from my house!!! I can walk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


U can bring ur babies in a wheel barrow


----------



## kittycat17 (Aug 29, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> U can bring ur babies in a wheel barrow



Usually my hatchies arnt ready by feb (my eggs generally hatch early Jan) 
But I might need a wheelbarrow to bring things home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 29, 2017)

I am curious how the reptiles will cope with the chlorine fumes from the pool? has anyone thought about any complications with this?
Also where is the room for this event ? I deliver here and this place isn't that big.
I don't want to put a downer on the idea,the original hall was a great size but the air con sucks,this years venue was a disaster,so I hope the organizers have really thought about it.


----------



## Bl69aze (Aug 29, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> I am curious how the reptiles will cope with the chlorine fumes from the pool? has anyone thought about any complications with this?
> Also where is the room for this event ? I deliver here and this place isn't that big


They have a few rooms on other side of pool, like double basket ball courts, not big at all, they were doing some building last I saw for national games tennis courts.

Is it possible to be done outside?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 29, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> They have a few rooms on other side of pool, like double basket ball courts, not big at all, they were doing some building last I saw for national games tennis courts.
> 
> Is it possible to be done outside?


outside is another possibility,but if it's stinking hot summer will be a problem


----------



## kittycat17 (Aug 30, 2017)

It's no where near the pools, the basketball courts where it will be held is huge and has the option of opening the many large roller doors there to allow airflow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danyjv (Aug 30, 2017)

I go there once a week . The pool smell stays in the pool area and the rooms are huge ( especially compared to last years )so relax people , we will all survive [emoji1303]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaman (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi
Anything for 2018?
Cheers


----------



## MDPython (Sep 10, 2017)

Sunday 18th February 2018.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samthesnake (Nov 6, 2017)

Does anyone if there are plans for up coming expos in Adelaide?


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Nov 6, 2017)

Not yet announced but likely to be in May


----------



## Samthesnake (Nov 6, 2017)

I found this document about the expo


----------



## Evil_Birdy (Nov 28, 2017)

Does anyone know if there will be one in December? I need to get a pygmy Bearded dragon for my friend for Christmas, but the petshops are selling them for $200+ when I remember seeing them for about $80-90. Don't really know how or where to find a breeder now that Reptiles Down Under is closed :/ I live in south western Sydney, by the way, if anyone knows a breeder, or has some themselves.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 28, 2017)

Dragonlover1 on here breeds them, send him a PM.


----------



## Shikito123 (Dec 25, 2017)

is there going to be snakes for sale at repx brisbane 2018??
thank you


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 25, 2017)

Evil_Birdy said:


> Does anyone know if there will be one in December? I need to get a pygmy Bearded dragon for my friend for Christmas, but the petshops are selling them for $200+ when I remember seeing them for about $80-90. Don't really know how or where to find a breeder now that Reptiles Down Under is closed :/ I live in south western Sydney, by the way, if anyone knows a breeder, or has some themselves.


I have eggs in the oven but they wont be ready till February


----------



## Virides (Jan 5, 2018)

Shikito123 said:


> is there going to be snakes for sale at repx brisbane 2018??
> thank you



Sorry for the delayed reply here.

Due to the current legislation in Queensland, there won't be any animals for sale, this includes invertebrates. We want to make sure there is plenty to see however!

Please make sure to support us by attending the show



We are working towards addressing the legislation in the coming years and we have to start somewhere.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Jan 5, 2018)

When is the Brisbane one on? (Dates) I will def be there along with my girls supporting and meeting like minded people [emoji39]

Instagram: murph_BTK


----------



## tigahawk (Jan 16, 2018)

https://www.repx.com.au/

25th of March! I'll be there!


----------

